# hi from south wales, question about travel distance vs is it worth it?



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

hi all, now ive preordered waxstock ticket bk in march, they have arrived :thumb:
but now i find myself wondering to make the effort to go or not! my reason is 213 miles one way, 4hr 8mins. so 8hrs and 400miles+. im looking a fair few quid in diesel maybe £60+ if not more. got to find a hotel £50 - £100. basically what id like to know is if you guys/girls think its worth it. i mean is there enough there to keep me interest for the day or am i likely to be ready to leave after a few hours of looking around. dont know what to do :wall:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

just come along. its happens once a year and is not like a everyday thing. You will meet people who have the same interest as you and the ones who offer great advice on here. You even get to see and speak to some great retailers and manufacturers.

I think im doing 90 miles one way but if you want to see some great cars (Swirl free lol) you will have fun. Last year was fun and im looking forward to it this year too.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah i am looking forward to it, its just its a long way to go for 1 day.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Id say it was worth it. 650 mile round trip for me from Scotland, but I am staying over on the Saturday night.
Lots going on last year and by the looks of it there will be even more this year.

Steve


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

You'll have a great time there.. be good to see another face from South wales too!


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the info, but ive i sold on my tickets for this year, got to much on this time round, going away july, i would have to take my 10 month old with us, the 400mile 8hr trip is just to much this year. def looking to go next year tho. thanks again


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll be going from South Wales too!


----------



## Smartguy (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeap going myself. Went last year and this year its twice the size. Its a long day, plenty of Starbucks on the way and worth the ride.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Well worth it fella went last year. Stayed at the Marriot Just across the road... Gutted I cant go this year as im on holiday..


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Another South Wales member right here! Well that makes it 5 of us who are crazy enough to travel 300/400 round trip haha :driver:


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

If you have a look on Late Rooms you can get a cheap room, ours cost £27 for the Sat night


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm travelling all the way from cornwall :thumb:


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Another 3 of us from South Wales coming up just for the day!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

:wave:


shaziman said:


> Another 3 of us from South Wales coming up just for the day!


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Im doing 230 miles each way from devon 5 hours or so driveing .. traffic depending decided to travel up n the saturday and get a room for the night ..like what was posted it doesen't happen every week and its looks like its going to be a great event :buffer:


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm even taking the ferry, coming from Belgium. I was there last year so seeing the fact I'm going again this year... Certainly worth it mate!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I'm kind of with the OP, I was but decided "no" 
Travelling wasn't an issue, or even sorting digs, I just don't need any more stuff. I have enough and don't want to have 10 or 20 of everything.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone making it from south wales, pop over to the tool bar test bench and say hi!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

supraGZaerotop said:


> hi all, now ive preordered waxstock ticket bk in march, they have arrived :thumb:
> but now i find myself wondering to make the effort to go or not! my reason is 213 miles one way, 4hr 8mins. so 8hrs and 400miles+. im looking a fair few quid in diesel maybe £60+ if not more. got to find a hotel £50 - £100. basically what id like to know is if you guys/girls think its worth it. i mean is there enough there to keep me interest for the day or am i likely to be ready to leave after a few hours of looking around. dont know what to do :wall:


I live in birmingham but have south wailian origins. If like me, you like your car and driving it as well...go for it. It is only once a year. I'll be there and listen out for welsh accents:thumb:

Regards,
Richard


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

300 miles one way + Eurotunnel, so my car won't be clean when I arrive .


----------

